# What's the best rod



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm looking for some advice on a bigger rod. I have always been inshore and have gone to using the Quantum Cabo PTs with the largest being in the 80 medium action 10lb test. 



I'm looking for a rod that I can troll a stretch 25 with and throw a larger top water, cobia jig etc... at bigger fish. Maybe even land a tarpon God willing. I don't want a trolling rod just a bigger spinning rod I can troll with. I'm thinking a 7'6" Heavy taper with around 30+lb braid on it.



I have a Quantum Cabo 60 reel to put on it.


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

I love my Shimano Tallus Bluewater rods. I've fished them a lot in the last 2 years with no problems. I used the extra heavies for trolling with roller tip and the regular fuji guides heavy action ones for my spinning reels.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

okuma makes a cedros speed jigging rod (xtra heavy) that has enough ass-end in to troll a little. (not sure if any spinning setups can handle the strech 25's and up..... they pull pretty damn hard!!) its also extremely light and easy to cast cobia jigs. u can also jig for aj's/snapper/grouper with it. if u wanna spend a little more cash get the same same setup in in a shimano trevala. hope this helps, but honestly if your planning on trolling u need to go conventinal- the drags on those spinners might only last one smoker king or decent size hooter.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

One of the Seeker or Gator rods..Hands down..Seeker PS80 or an 8ft Gator!:usaflag


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'd like to get a trolling only rod but being that I have a flats boat rod storage is minimum (7) and you gotta have a rod with a spoon, one with a topwater, one with a jerk bait, and one with a o hell you get the idea....plus the 3 flyrods. I'm stayin w/in about 3 miles usually polling the beaches or drifting some close in numbers and really would like to stick with a spinning setup, cork grip. 



I'm just out of my realm of little knowledge here...about how much do the stretch's pull (how big of a rod) and what lb test and leader would you use. 



I've caught schoolie kings and cobia around 30lb on the Cabo 80 w/ 14lb powerpro but never gotten into anything bigger besides reds.



Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

if your staying in that close pull dusters etc. or the old standby- trolling weight with wire leader and double hooked ballyhoo. correct me if wrong but a strech is too much for spinning tackle?? hell, we pull em on 30-50 class stuff and they bow the rod over almost double at 6 knts.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

i wish i could give you a real good number or description like fast or medium, but the spinning rods i use for my stretchs are the same as i use for cobia and they are custom so there is no description on the rod, but anything that feels good with something like a 8500 ss pen is what i like if you go by outcast and look at the key largos the 7' or 8'i think they are black with red raps they are a good oneto reference, if you get something like a pen 704 you can use it for just about anything that comes down the beach, they are even great for snapper fishing in side 10 miles or so. the only thing is the as you probably know the braid does not stretch so if you really want to use it for trolling you need a lose drag or you might just rip there head off. that is a great all around rig for someone who has limited room.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been thinking that it's just a little too much, but I hear how many fish they catch and have some in my fishing cabinet just starring me down that I though I would throw this out there. 



What is another stretch-esque lure that a heavy action 20-30lb test can handle?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Big Yo Zuri


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've pulled the stretchs with spinning setups before. They were on the large size...Penn 8500 with Key Largo Cobia/King Special rod. I also pull them on Penn 320gti with a Star Aerial rod sometimes....I really don't fish that way often though.



Another option is to use somewhat lighter gear and use a release to the transom for your trolling line. That will take some of the pulling pressure of the stretch off the rod. But, if your target is mainly kings/spanish, I would use the duster/cigar minnow combo like mentioned above. I'll pull the stretch in the bay for bull reds and grouper.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE "STAR" rod still fishes today. I bought a STAR DELUXE 25# 7ft. spinning rod 13 yrs. ago. Bought a PENN 8500ss to go with it. I liked this combo so muchI went and bought another just like it. This rod and reel combo has caught everything from a pinfish to a blackfin tuna. Even 100 lb. sharks. These two combos still fish great today. This is the combo I drag stretch25's with. I keep 30lb.mono line on them,(primarily fish out of boat). Go buy a STAR ROD and it will last along time. Star is bout the only rod I will ever buy. I have never seen one break!!!! I'm rough on my tackle. These combos have logged many hours on the Ft. Pickens Pier. Banged around while in a bag while walking to the point at Pickens, Alabama Pt. rock jetties, and now the gunnel of my boat. While fishing the piers and surf i would always use a 8OZ. pyrimid weight with a large live bait and castit out very far.I highly recommend a STAR DELUXE 25 # 7ft. rod!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Key Largos are Star Rods...Star does make good rods..


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

you do not want to give up on the stretchs (or yozuris) I think we are up to 13 different species of fish on the stretch 25 once you get it figured out you will be glad you did they work every where from the 3 mile bridge out to blue water.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I just bought 2 Daiwa Tuna Sticks 40-100lb all aftco rollers($70each) and Okuma Titus TS50 to mount and trolled Stretch 30s and it was all the rods could do to handlethem. That rod danced like a pine tree during a hurricane. I don't recommend it(the rod)for trolling excellent for standup though. We also usedTsunami 40-80lb rods and a Penn International Tuna Stick 40-80lb(I like it best for trolling real stiff) with no problems. 

If I was going to use spinning gear I would go with an Okuma Salina65 or the 80 and a stout rod made for jigging. I have a Challenger Stinger rod 50-100lb5'6"that would troll with no problem, on a recent trip to Venice I jigged(vertical and casting), casted topwater plugs and freelined to tuna with this setup. I bought it because I didn't have time to order the Okuma Cedros Speed Jig rod. I normally fish Okuma because of the price and good quality not the best product on the market but great bang for your buck. Drag shouldn't be a problem on spinning reels seeing they normally have more drag pressure than conventional reels. My $.02


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright guys, I think I will head up to Hot Spots today after I leave the shop and talk to them about a Key Largo and see what suggestions they have. 



With that being said what are the best ways to troll the stretches, i can get a comfortable troll speed at about 5 knots and then i don't have much until abut 8 knots. What size leader do you use and how long, I'm thinking about 30lb maybe 35lb test PP, maybe more on the reel...see what will fit.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

If you are going to use it for everything..Maybe you should get 2 spools of line..One mono for trolling the other braid for whatever..You dont really need braid on the boat but if you want it thats your choice..I still say get a seeker or gator..Cant be beat..


----------

